# how many molts



## ga_invert (May 22, 2007)

I was just wondering how many molts on average does it take a gambian flower mantis to reach adult hood? Also, how many little mantids can be expected from an ooth of this species? Thankyou for your,

Michael Wells


----------



## Asa (Jun 3, 2007)

I imagine that takes 6 or 7 molts.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 3, 2007)

30- 100 baby nymphs from one ooth is my guess.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2007)

I am not sure about the number of molts, my guess is 7 molts. Ootheca of this species hatched out about 12-20 hatchling depending of the size of the ootheca, the ootheca is generally small but i was told that adult female produces many oothecae in her lifespan.


----------



## kamakiri (May 17, 2009)

Anyone have a definite answer on the number of molts? I lost track with mine...there were some of the molts that were hard to tell when I had up to three different instars in the same tub. So I stopped recording.


----------

